# Mausposition auf JPanel abfragen und umrechnen



## moccajoghurt (15. Okt 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin momentan dabei einen Remote Desktop Control zu programmieren. Die Bildübertragung läuft bereits, allerdings stehe ich jetzt vor folgender Problematik:

Der Empfänger stellt die Desktop-Screenshots in einem JPanel dar. Wenn der Empfänger jetzt auf das Panel klickt sollen die Mauskoordinaten innerhalb des Panels an den Sender geschickt werden, der die Mausposition jetzt auf Desktop-Position umrechnet.

Daher 2 Fragen:
Wie ermittel ich die Mausposition innerhalb des Panels?

Wie rechne ich die Position so um, dass sie beim Sender an der Desktop-Position ankommt, auf die ich im JPanel geklickt habe?

Gruß,
moccajoghurt


----------



## triopsfreak (15. Okt 2011)

Hiermit kannst du dein Problem lösen, oder?


----------



## moccajoghurt (15. Okt 2011)

ne leider nicht. in dem Thread wird ja lediglich darauf eingegangen wie ich die Mausposition auf dem Desktop erhalte. Ich hab ja die Problematik, dass es 2 Desktops gibt.

Auf Desktop A ist der Panel, auf dem Desktop B dargestellt wird. Klicke ich jetzt auf das Panel soll die Mausposition innerhalb des Panels ermittelt werden und dann so umgerechnet werden, dass ich die Maus auf Desktop B dorthin bewege wo ich auf die Abbildung des Desktop B innerhalb des Panels geklickt habe.

Ist das halbwegs verständlich rübergekommen? ???:L


----------



## triopsfreak (15. Okt 2011)

An die Mausposition auf dem Panel kommst du mit einem MouseListener ran, kennst du das schon?
Umrechnen geht dann mit proportionalität, vermute ich.


----------



## moccajoghurt (15. Okt 2011)

jo den MouseListener kenne ich, allerdings hab ich bisher gedacht ich bekomme die Mausposition auf dem Desktop und nicht auf dem Panel (mit java.awt.MouseInfo.getPointerInfo(); )


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

Aus dem MouseEvent bekommst du die Position der Maus auf dem JPanel.


----------



## moccajoghurt (15. Okt 2011)

jop die Mausposition auf dem Panel konnte ich mir holen, aber irgendwie passt das ganze am Ende noch nicht. Wenn ich oben links auf das Panel klick wird richtig skaliert, aber auf anderen Position dafür nicht. Hier mal der Code mit dem ich die Werte umrechne:
ich erbe in der Klasse von JPanel, die Funktion 
	
	
	
	





```
getMousePositionX
```
 sowie die mit Y filtert mir die int werte aus dem String, die ich brauche, die Funktion getScreensizeX/Y macht dasselbe


```
int x = getMousePositionX(this.getMousePosition().toString());
		int y = getMousePositionY(this.getMousePosition().toString());
		int screen_x = getScreensizeX(screensize.toString());
		int screen_y = getScreensizeY(screensize.toString());

		int factor_x = screen_x / this.getWidth();
		int factor_y = screen_y / this.getHeight();

		x *= factor_x;
		y *= factor_y;
		
		rob.mouseMove(x, y);
```


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

getMousePositionX und Y kannst du dir sparen, du brauchst nicht den String zu parsen. getMousePosition() gibt dir einen Point zurück, darauf kannst du getX und getY aufrufen. Das wird bei screensize ähnlich sein.


Was sollen die factorx/y? Du hast doch schon die genauen Punkte ausgerechnet wo sich die Maus auf dem Panel befindet. Was rechnest du da noch mit der screensize rum?


----------



## moccajoghurt (15. Okt 2011)

Dass ich mir das String parsen hätte sparen können ärgert mich ein wenig. Zu dumm, dass mir das jetzt erst auffällt. Naja egal jetzt ist es zu spät 

Die Umrechnung mit factor_x & factor_y hab ich gemacht, damit ich die entsprechende Mausposition für den Desktop habe, auf den ich zugreife.

Es ist aber glaub ich einfacher wenn ich einfach das Panel in Größe das Screens des Zielrechners mache und dann 1:1 die Werte sende.

Das funktioniert ganz gut, zumindest mit den x-Werten, allerdings scheinen die Y-Werte im unteren Teil des Panels nicht mit denen den Zielrechners zu übereinstimmen, weil die Maus immer ein kleines Stück zu weit oben landet (im oberen Bereich das Panels ist das nicht der Fall). Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

Sende einfach die absolute Position der Maus auf dem Panel (evtl. noch die Panelgröße). Was der Rechner B dann damit macht überlässt du ihm. Er weiß dann wie groß das Panel von Rechner A ist wo genau sich die Maus befindet. Wenn er das dann skalieren möchte kann er das machen.


----------

